# DooLittles nose has something on it??



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

Don't know what it is but gonna take her to the Vets to get checked out. I did a search on here and couldn't find 
anything, re: nose fungus, growth, tumor, etc. She is up to date on her shots and I don't take her to dog parks.

Her health otherwise has been spectacular. Been using same shampoo/conditioner. Not sure what to do. Doesn't seem to bother her.


----------



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

this was her nose 2 months ago, looks like it was just starting.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Everyone will just be guessing so don't hesitate to go to the vet. Chances are good that it is an autoimmune issue, a wart, or something not serious. Even the vet may have to biopsy it to know. We had a rescue w/a mouth cyst which the vet thought was harmless---turned out to be an aggressive fibro-sarcoma. 
Please post when you know something. Prayers offered.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Please take her soon. You don't want to take chances with your precious pup. Please let us know what is going on with her!! You are in our prayers. Give her hugs and kisses for us!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Maybe a fungus or lupus-like thing? I'd definitely take her in.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Everyone will just be guessing so don't hesitate to go to the vet. Chances are good that it is an autoimmune issue, a wart, or something not serious. Even the vet may have to biopsy it to know. We had a rescue w/a mouth cyst which the vet thought was harmless---turned out to be an aggressive fibro-sarcoma.
> Please post when you know something. Prayers offered.





jmm said:


> Maybe a fungus or lupus-like thing? I'd definitely take her in.


I was going to say - I used to have a Sheltie who would get these scabby patches on his belly, but it was when he was older. The vet suggested it could be lupus, but it turned out to be staph infections, I think maybe due to some kind of autoimmune deficiency or something (you can tell I am not medically inclined). Anyway, when they flared up we would give him antibiotics and that cleared it up. It was on / off for the last several years of his life. Anyway, take your baby in. I am sure it's something that will be easily remedied, but may be something you will be dealing with periodically. But please let us know so others can learn from it!


----------



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

*T*hank you all for your quick responses and suggestions, I brought DooLittle in hoping
she could be seen but they were in a meeting and asked if I could come back at 4:30 today. 
So we did and I feel so much better. I showed the veterinarian the photo from May 26th and 
Doolittle had last been seen for a complete physical on Jan 20th of this year. The vet came 
to the initial conclusion that this is a *Hyperkeratosis* and I heard her also use the words of 
autoimmune issue and after they put a warm compress on the nose to soften it up they 
removed it, there are two smaller ones and one is about ready to come off as well. I was 
asked to apply once a day* Vitamin A&D ointment*, and see if there is improvement after 
7-10 days. It will take approx 2 days to form a scab where the large piece was removed. 
She ruled out Lupus. I explained that DooLittle was having a Pizza dog party this Saturday 
and should I call it off, and the Dr. said no! It was fine as this is not infectious whatsoever to Doolittle's friends.:chili::aktion033:



















Infact the most shocking news is she has gained a pound from our last visit. She is now 8 1/4, so I am gonna really cut down on the treats and play a little more with her. 


I will do a follow up in this thread in two weeks to see if it has worked 

Thanks again! DooLittles Dad


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm thrilled you got her to the vet so quickly. I am also so glad to hear that it most likely isn't something very serious. Thanks for letting us know in two weeks how she is doing. Hugs and kisses to her for us please!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Awww, I'm so glad it wasn't serious! DooLittle is sooo cute!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

So glad DooLittle was diagnosed with just hyperkeratosis-- what a relief! You sound like a wonderful doggy parent to have noted the growth and taken him in so quickly. We are lucky to be in Southern California where we have such excellent veterinary care available for our dogs. 

Love those pictures of him, too. He is just as adorable as he can be with that little tongue hanging out!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad to hear things turned out ok with Doolittle's nose. My Opey had a severely dry nose but thanks to Marj here on SM his nose is back to normal. So from the picture of when this started with her that is what I thought it could be, a dry nose and cracking. Also happy to hear it isn't Lupus! Keep us posted on how things go after the ointment applications. 

And please post pictures of Doolittle's pizza party!!! How precious! :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This could be canine discoid lupus (CDL). It has a common sign of scaling and loss of pigment on the nose. It gets worse with exposure to sunlight. It isn't the same, or as bad as Systemic Lupus, and it doesn't progress the SLE. Here is a picture. The vet can diagnose it with a blood test or a biopsy. It can be treated.


----------

